# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  inizio nuova attività 2008: minimi o art.13 L.388/2000?

## marcopr1972

Buona sera, sono un ingegnere ora neo professionista, devo aprire la partita iva in questi giorni, ho letto il forum e francamente non ho capito se mi convenga o meno optare per il regime dei "minimi" o quello già in vigore dellart.13, che pare non sia abrogato.
Vorrei porvi alcune domande, tanto per chiarezza e per avere argomenti di discussione con un commercialista (da cui andrò, lo prometto), e soprattutto per "capire" quanto poter chiedere al mese al mio datore di lavoro (nonchè sostituto d'imposta) per avere una paga decente. 
Regime art.13 (durata 3 anni): 
1) devo emettere fattura con iva e CNPAIA al 2% e ritenuta? O senza ritenuta?
2) versamento iva solo a fine anno? Imposta sostitutiva del 10% sul fatturato (e non sul reddito)?
3) versamento irap: è preventivabile una spesa?
4) altre tasse? (escluso INARCASSA)
5) costo commercialista? :-) 
Regime minimi (durata: illimitata): 
1) devo emettere fattura senza iva, ma con CNPAIA al 2% e ritenuta? O senza ritenuta?
2) nessun versamento iva nè irap. SOLO imposta sostitutiva del 20% sul fatturato (e non sul reddito)?
3) altre tasse? (escluso INARCASSA)
4) costo commercialista? :-) 
Mi fate un esempio diciamo con un onorario di 1500,00 euro al mese?
(a cui aggiungere iva, ritenuta e cnpaia 2%) 
Grazie mille

----------


## gibi1970

> quanto poter chiedere al mese al mio *datore di lavoro*

   :Frown: 
Forse la cosa migliore sarebbe chiedergli di *assumerti*, anziché cammuffare con partita IVA un rapporto subordinato...

----------


## gibi1970

Ti devo comunque una risposta ;-)   

> Regime art.13 (durata 3 anni):
> 1) devo emettere fattura con iva e CNPAIA al 2% e ritenuta? O senza ritenuta?
> 2) versamento iva solo a fine anno? Imposta sostitutiva del 10% sul fatturato (e non sul reddito)?
> 3) versamento irap: è preventivabile una spesa?
> 4) altre tasse? (escluso INARCASSA)
> 5) costo commercialista? :-)

  1) Imponibile, IVA, contributi, ritenuta.
2) Iva a debito - iva a credito il 16/03 dell'anno seguente.
10% SUL REDDITO (Ricavi-Costi; NON puoi dedurre i versamenti previdenziali)
3) 3,9% di (fatturato-9000)
4) Addizionale regionale / comunale.
5) Secondo l'AdE ZERO (hai il tutor).   

> Regime minimi (durata: illimitata):
> 1) devo emettere fattura senza iva, ma con CNPAIA al 2% e ritenuta? O senza ritenuta?
> 2) nessun versamento iva nè irap. SOLO imposta sostitutiva del 20% sul fatturato (e non sul reddito)?
> 3) altre tasse? (escluso INARCASSA)
> 4) costo commercialista? :-)

  1) Niente iva, sì contributi, sì ritenuta.
2) 20% sul REDDITO (Ricavi - Costi - Versamenti previdenziali).
3) Niente.
4) ZERO a sentire Visco. 
ciao  :Smile:

----------


## marcopr1972

Forse il fatto di essere un libero professionista con partita iva mi permette di lavorare contemporaneamente per diversi comittenti... e essere libero da vincoli di dipendenza... che sappiamo avere i pro e i contra... vabb&#232;...
Battute a parte, sul sito:  http://www.marzulli.it/menu&#37;20regfiscagev.htm  
da qui leggo, relativamente al regime art.13 L.388/2000:  *Tassazione ridotta.* Il regime speciale prevede un’imposizione fissa del 10% in luogo del pagamento dell’IRPEF e delle sue addizionali (comunali e regionali). Il 10% &#232; calcolato sul reddito d’impresa o di lavoro autonomo e, quindi, sui ricavi (o compensi per i professionisti) al netto delle spese e dei costi. La tassazione ridotta del 10% avviene nella normale dichiarazione annuale dei redditi ed il versamento dell’imposta sostitutiva dell’IRPEF si esegue con il modello F24 presso Banche e Poste, indicando il codice tributo 4025. Il reddito d’impresa o di lavoro autonomo, essendo tassato con aliquota sostitutiva del 10%, non va incluso nel reddito complessivo calcolato ai fini IRPEF, sfuggendo in tal modo all’ordinaria (e pi&#249; gravosa) imposizione fiscale delle persone fisiche.
Attenzione per&#242;, perch&#233; questa speciale tassazione di favore, sostitutiva di quella ordinaria, impedisce l’utilizzo in dichiarazione delle detrazioni fiscali (per carichi di famiglia e per oneri) previste per l’IRPEF. Pertanto, il risparmio fiscale &#232; pi&#249; accentuato qualora il contribuente possa comunque far valere le suddette detrazioni dichiarando altri tipi di reddito, diversi da quello d’impresa o di lavoro autonomo per il quale beneficia della riduzione del carico fiscale.   *Versamento in unica soluzione dell’IVA*. La tassazione ridotta di cui al punto precedente riguarda solo l’IRPEF, per cui le altre imposte vanno regolarmente versate. Tuttavia questo regime agevolato consente di versare l’IVA dovuta, anzich&#233; alle ordinarie scadenze periodiche, in unica soluzione in sede di dichiarazione annuale. Inoltre, si &#232; esonerati anche dall’obbligo del versamento annuale dell’acconto IVA, la cui scadenza &#232; fissata, per tutti gli altri contribuenti, il 27 dicembre di ogni anno.   *Eliminazione della ritenuta d’acconto.* Il sostituto d’imposta che paga ricavi o compensi all’impresa o professionista in regime agevolato per nuove attivit&#224; non deve assoggettare a ritenuta d’acconto gli importi pagati. Chiaramente, per comunicare al sostituto d’imposta questa condizione, il contribuente rientrante nel regime agevolato deve rilasciare allo stesso una dichiarazione dalla quale risulti la loro particolare situazione di tassazione ridotta e sostitutiva dell’IRPEF. 
Quindi come C__ZO devo fatturare??? ...vorrei tanto una risposta univoca... 
A tasse sarei se ho fatturato 2000x12=24000 x 10% = 2400 euro di imposta sostitutiva (se ho costi deducibili sar&#224; minore, giusto?) 
e per l'irap se ho fatturato 2000x12=24000 - 9000 ( non era 8000?) = 15000 x 3.9% = 585 euro &#232; corretto? 
TOTALE 2400+585 = 2985 € &#232; CORRETTO? 
Grazie...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi come devo fatturare??? ...vorrei tanto una risposta univoca...

  Se utilizzi l'art. 13 devi fatturare come ti &#232; stato detto: imponibile, cassa, e iva; se utilizzi il regime ex comma 100 devi fatturare:imponibile, cassa, e ritenuta.    

> A tasse sarei se ho fatturato 2000x12=24000 x 10&#37; = 2400 euro di imposta sostitutiva (se ho costi deducibili sar&#224; minore, giusto?) 
> e per l'irap se ho fatturato 2000x12=24000 - 9000 ( non era 8000?) = 15000 x 3.9% = 585 euro &#232; corretto? 
> TOTALE 2400+585 = 2985 € &#232; CORRETTO? 
> Grazie...

  S&#236;, &#232;&#236; corretto: le imposte si determinano sulla differenza tra ricavi e costi deducibili. Per l'Irap c'&#232; quella ulteriore detrazione. 
ciao

----------


## Dr. Miky

Buongiorno Amici. 
Sono d'accordissimo con Danilo per quanto riguarda la fatturazione nel regime agevolato.

----------


## gibi1970

> Forse il fatto di essere un libero professionista con partita iva mi permette di lavorare contemporaneamente per diversi comittenti... e essere libero da vincoli di dipendenza... che sappiamo avere i pro e i contra... vabbè...

  Parlavi di "datore di lavoro" e di "paga"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
E subito sotto calcoli il fatturato come 2000*x12* LOL, a questo punto chiedi pure la tredicesima!  :Stick Out Tongue:     

> Quindi come C__ZO devo fatturare???

  Bonjour finesse! Un "per favore" non ci sarebbe stato male, visto che siamo in un forum pubblico e gratuito, non credi?  
Venendo a noi, devo correggermi: *il forfettino 10% NON ha la ritenuta d'acconto*, scusa. 
Di conseguenza la tua fattura sarà la seguente (se ci sono errori, sicuramente il commercialista da cui hai promesso di andare saprà correggerli  :Big Grin:  ): 
Compenso = 2000
rivalsa 2% = 40
Imponibile iva = 2040
IVA = 408
---------------------
Totale =           2448 
L'IVA sarà da versare tutta entro il 16/03/2009. 
Veniamo all'UNICO, ipotizzando di non avere costi.
Imposta sostitutiva = 24000 x 10% = 2400
IRAP = (24000-9500) x 3,9% = 565,5 
ciao

----------


## alexcasy

io sono nella tua stessa situazione, ma lo faccio già da 8 anni oramai (2 di praticantato + 5 da lib.prof.). Facciamo parte della massa di "falsi" lavoratori autonomi, a meno che tu nn sacrifichi molti w-end e pause pranzo per fare le tue pratiche (io sono geometra).
Comunque volevo solo dire che io nel regime del 10% NON ho mai applicato la ritenuta d'acconto. Questa veniva versata poi l'anno successivo in base al fatturato totale.
Io ad occhio ti consiglierei questo regime. E' vero che puoi dedurre pochissime spese, però un imposta così bassa del 10% ti consente un ottimo risparmio sulle tasse. Approposito: lotta con il tuo commercialista per avere un buon prezzo sulla sua prestazione professionale (io dico non maggiore di 600E)
Altra cosa: se fatturi ad ing o arch non devi applicare la CNPAIA (ma questo penso che tu lo sapessi già no?)
Ciao
ale

----------


## marcopr1972

Volevo ringraziare tutti per la disponibilità... Mi scuso se ieri mi è scappato un c__zo di troppo...  :Frown:  
Scusa ma se il regime vale solo per 3 anni com'è che te lo fai da 8 ??? Mi è sfuggito qualcosa? Vabbè...
Avevo un dubbio anche sulla CNPAIA ora chiarito... 
Comunque ottimo forum, complimenti a tutti!  :Smile:

----------


## alexcasy

> Volevo ringraziare tutti per la disponibilit&#224;... Mi scuso se ieri mi &#232; scappato un c__zo di troppo...  
> Scusa ma se il regime vale solo per 3 anni com'&#232; che te lo fai da 8 ??? Mi &#232; sfuggito qualcosa? Vabb&#232;...
> Avevo un dubbio anche sulla CNPAIA ora chiarito... 
> Comunque ottimo forum, complimenti a tutti!

  
sono 8 anni che io lavoro di cui: 2 di praticantato, 3 in regime forfettino e 3 in regime "normale". Ora sono in dubbio se adottare il regime del 20&#37; una tantum dato che sono sotto i 30mila euro/anno.....penso che lo prover&#242;....
cmq se riesci a fatturare 2000 euro mensili ti devi ritenere abbastanza fortunato.....

----------


## silvianapoli

ciao, ho letto che chi si trova attualmente in regime art.13 ha lapossibilit&#224; di optere per il regime dei minimi anche se non sono trascorsi 3 anni. Mi chiedo se questa opzione &#232; valida sempre o solo per questo anno. Cio&#232;, pu&#242; un articolo 13 in qualsiasi momento optare per il regime dei minimi? anche fra 2 anni?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Su questo aspetto c'è certezza per il 2008. Anche per gli esercizi seguenti dovrebbe essere possibile, ma non so darti la sicurezza. 
ciao   

> ciao, ho letto che chi si trova attualmente in regime art.13 ha lapossibilità di optere per il regime dei minimi anche se non sono trascorsi 3 anni. Mi chiedo se questa opzione è valida sempre o solo per questo anno. Cioè, può un articolo 13 in qualsiasi momento optare per il regime dei minimi? anche fra 2 anni?
> grazie

----------


## marcopr1972

Domani ho appuntamento con il commercialista  :Smile:  ... Yeah... Grazie...

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Buona sera, sono un ingegnere ora neo professionista, devo aprire la partita iva in questi giorni, ho letto il forum e francamente non ho capito se mi convenga o meno optare per il regime dei "minimi" o quello già in vigore dellart.13, che pare non sia abrogato.
> Vorrei porvi alcune domande, tanto per chiarezza e per avere argomenti di discussione con un commercialista (da cui andrò, lo prometto), e soprattutto per "capire" quanto poter chiedere al mese al mio datore di lavoro (nonchè sostituto d'imposta) per avere una paga decente. 
> Regime art.13 (durata 3 anni): 
> 1) devo emettere fattura con iva e CNPAIA al 2% e ritenuta? O senza ritenuta?
> 2) versamento iva solo a fine anno? Imposta sostitutiva del 10% sul fatturato (e non sul reddito)?
> 3) versamento irap: è preventivabile una spesa?
> 4) altre tasse? (escluso INARCASSA)
> 5) costo commercialista? :-) 
> Regime minimi (durata: illimitata): 
> ...

  In quale città operi?
Bisognerebbe parlarne di persona circa la convenienza della scelta del regime. Infatti, ci sono altri fattori da considerare, oltre a quelli proposti. E poi, la convenienza di un regime fiscale non si ferma solo al mero risparmio impositivo.
 Ciao

----------


## fabrizio

A mio parere occorre tenere in considerazione anche il fatto che con il nuovo regime dei minimi è consentito portare interamente in deduzione i contributi previdenziali dal reddito soggetto a tassazione del 20%, il che rappresenta un altro elemento di convenienza rispetto al regime delle nuove iniziative ex art. 13, laddove seppur la tassazione risulta limitata al 10%, questi contributi non possono essere portati in deduzione al reddito d'impresa o di lavoro autonomo, quindi "vanno persi" qualora non si disponga di ulteriori redditi...

----------


## marcopr1972

Ho provato a fare un foglio exel, che calcola in automatico i due regimi, partendo da un onorario iniziale. Detraendo il detraibile (minimi), si vede chiaramente che ci sono circa 1300 euro di differenza con l'art.13. 
Io non ho altri redditi, nè vado dal dentista o in ospedale (per fortuna) ogni settimana, e spero di non averne bisogno per i prossimi tre anni. 
E' chiaro che se fosse stato conveniente il regime dei minimi anche per chi inizia da zero come me sarebbe stato meglio... 
L'unico dubbio che ho riguarda gli studi di settore... Per il regime dei minimi è specificato che i contribuenti ne sono esclusi, mentre per quelli in art.13 spero sia implicito, visto che se dichiaro di rimanere sotto i 30.000 mica risulterò NON CONGRUO con un ingegnere che ne guadagna 200.000 ... oppure si?

----------


## seta

> L'unico dubbio che ho riguarda gli studi di settore... Per il regime dei minimi è specificato che i contribuenti ne sono esclusi, mentre per quelli in art.13 spero sia implicito, visto che se dichiaro di rimanere sotto i 30.000 mica risulterò NON CONGRUO con un ingegnere che ne guadagna 200.000 ... oppure si?

  Purtroppo ti devo smentire :Embarrassment:  
Il nuovo regime dei minimi è escluso dagli studi di settore, mentre quello per le nuove iniziative art. 13 L. 388/2000 è soggetto agli sds. 
Ciao

----------


## alexcasy

ieri dal commercialista abbiam provato a simulare le 3 ipotesi (forfettino, forfettone, ordinario) di pagamento tasse irpef+add+irap su un reddito di 16.000 euro netti.
i risultati sono stati:
-forfettino: è il più conveniente, con un risparmio di quasi 1000 (perciò 30% rispetto all'ordinario (che è di 3000 circa)
-forfettone/ordinario: quasi simili, il primo è leggermente più conveniente (circa 200)
Da tener conto che il forfettino e il forfettone ha un costo di consulenza fiscale identico (EURO 400!!!) contro i 800/1000E di un regime normale, perciò risparmio del 50%, DETTO DA LUI E NON DA ME!
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza....

----------


## gian1075

Scusate, ho letto che per il regime delle nuove attività produttive la ritenuta non ci vuole!
E' vero?!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## fabio73

Confermato!

----------


## gian1075

Grazie...a volte leggendo alcune ossrvazioni mi vengono dei dubbi atroci...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## gian1075

In calce alla fattura andrebbe bene questa dicitura??? 
Lavoratore autonomo che ha optato per il regime fiscale agevolato, ai sensi e per gli effetti dellart. 13 della L. n. 388 del 23 Dicembre 2000;pertanto il sottoscritto assoggetterà il compenso allimposta sostitutiva IRPEF senza obbligo del committente a operare le ritenute fiscali.   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## gibi1970

Basta un banale "Non soggetta a ritenuta d'acconto ai sensi dell'art.13 L. 388/2000". 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Questa è la dicitura che va messa nelle fatture emesse da chi si avvale del regime ex art. 13.
Chi si avvale del regime "dei minimi", deve indicare quello che ha scritto "gibi1970". 
ciao   

> In calce alla fattura andrebbe bene questa dicitura??? 
> Lavoratore autonomo che ha optato per il regime fiscale agevolato, ai sensi e per gli effetti dellart. 13 della L. n. 388 del 23 Dicembre 2000;pertanto il sottoscritto assoggetterà il compenso allimposta sostitutiva IRPEF senza obbligo del committente a operare le ritenute fiscali.

----------


## gibi1970

> Questa è la dicitura che va messa nelle fatture emesse da chi si avvale del regime ex art. 13.
> Chi si avvale del regime "dei minimi", deve indicare quello che ha scritto "gibi1970".

  Attenzione, io mi riferivo proprio ai "regimi fiscali agevolati" (art.13), non ai nuovi "minimi" (che la ritenuta d'acconto devono applicarla!). 
ciao

----------


## Piolo71

Scusate, ma all'Agenzia Entrate mi hanno detto che se apro la partita iva nel 2008 posso optare solo per il regime dei minimi, per la 388/2000 devo aprirla nel 2007?. Come mai su questo forum si afferma :Confused:  che la 388/2000 non è abrogata dal nuovo DM 2 Gennaio???. Grazie

----------


## seta

> Scusate, ma all'Agenzia Entrate mi hanno detto che se apro la partita iva nel 2008 posso optare solo per il regime dei minimi, per la 388/2000 devo aprirla nel 2007?. Come mai su questo forum si afferma che la 388/2000 non è abrogata dal nuovo DM 2 Gennaio???. Grazie

  E' stato abrogato il regime dei marginali di cui all'art. 14 della L. 388/2000, mentre il regime delle nuove iniziative di cui all'art. 13 della medesima legge è ancora in vigore.
Probabilmente la domanda e/o la risposta non è stata chiara in merito..... :Smile:

----------


## Piolo71

Ho aperto la partita iva optando per la 388/2000. Sul certificato di attribuzione non risulta scritto nulla.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora. 
Premesso che sarebbe bene che i post venissero scritti una sola volta, e non più volte (la regola del _'ndo cojo cojo_ qui non va bene), _su questo forum si afferma che la 388/2000 non è abrogata dal nuovo DM 2 Gennaio_ perchè  così è. 
saluti   

> Scusate, ma all'Agenzia Entrate mi hanno detto che se apro la partita iva nel 2008 posso optare solo per il regime dei minimi, per la 388/2000 devo aprirla nel 2007?. Come mai su questo forum si afferma che la 388/2000 non è abrogata dal nuovo DM 2 Gennaio???. Grazie

----------


## milco

> Scusate, ma all'Agenzia Entrate mi hanno detto che se apro la partita iva nel 2008 posso optare solo per il regime dei minimi, per la 388/2000 devo aprirla nel 2007?. Come mai su questo forum si afferma che la 388/2000 non &#232; abrogata dal nuovo DM 2 Gennaio???. Grazie

  In quanto tu avrai parlato con personale dell'AE che la mattina anche se dice idiozie lo stipendio lo prende lo stesso.....
Scusa lo sfogo....dai retta a cosa si dice in questo forum!
Ciao e buon lavoro

----------


## en.77

Mi intrometto nella discussione solo per dire che a mio parere nel calcolo della convenienza l'irap non dovrebbe rientrare in quanto non dovuta...non mi sembra esserci il requisito della"autonoma organizzazione". Siete d'accordo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non troppo ....
L'esonero ufficiale da Irap te lo d&#224; solo il regime dei minimi.  Leggi qua 
ciao   

> Mi intrometto nella discussione solo per dire che a mio parere nel calcolo della convenienza l'irap non dovrebbe rientrare in quanto non dovuta...non mi sembra esserci il requisito della"autonoma organizzazione". Siete d'accordo?

----------


## en.77

Grazie Danilo, lei è sempre sulla notizia...tuttavia il sottosegretario Grandi non poteva che rispondere così....capirà che lo Stato non disprezza maggiori introiti...della serie nel più ci sta il meno(se no come fanno a pagare i loro continui aumenti di stipendio?)
che dire...io mi sono orientata vs una non debenza dell'imposta nei casi più palesi (professionisti senza collaboratori ad es.), in linea con parte della giurisprudenza, in attesa che una benedetta legge o decreto che sia chiarisca l'arcano.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Mi intrometto nella discussione solo per dire che a mio parere nel calcolo della convenienza l'irap non dovrebbe rientrare in quanto non dovuta...non mi sembra esserci il requisito della"autonoma organizzazione". Siete d'accordo?

  Ad oggi solo il nuovo regime garantisce l'esclusione dall'Irap, altrimenti devi prevedere un contenzioso...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io mi sono orientata vs una non debenza dell'imposta nei casi più palesi (professionisti senza collaboratori ad es.),

  ...... e proprio qui sta il punto: che metodo hai usato per non far pagare l'Irap ?

----------


## tartista

Io preferisco far pagare l'Irap, poi presento la richiesta di rimborso e successivamente il ricorso.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> ...... e proprio qui sta il punto: che metodo hai usato per non far pagare l'Irap ?

  Io, per due clienti, ho dichiarato il debito Irap e non ho fatto pagare.
Quando arriverà la cartella faremo opposizione!
Che ne pensi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il tuo è il metodo più antipatico per il cliente: il ricorso non sospende l'azione esecutiva, per cui dovrà pagare il 50% dell'imposta. 
Quello indicato da "tartista" è il metodo più conveniente per il Fisco: becca subito i soldi. 
Secondo me, la scelta del metodo migliore sta nel cliente, non nel commercialista. 
Certo, poi ci sono anche altri metodi ... 
ciao   

> Io, per due clienti, ho dichiarato il debito Irap e non ho fatto pagare.
> Quando arriverà la cartella faremo opposizione!
> Che ne pensi?

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Il tuo è il metodo più antipatico per il cliente: il ricorso non sospende l'azione esecutiva, per cui dovrà pagare il 50% dell'imposta. 
> Quello indicato da "tartista" è il metodo più conveniente per il Fisco: becca subito i soldi. 
> Secondo me, la scelta del metodo migliore sta nel cliente, non nel commercialista. 
> Certo, poi ci sono anche altri metodi ... 
> ciao

  il metodo utilizzato l'hanno scelto i clienti. Gli ho esposto tre strade e, alla fine, hanno scelto di non pagare.
Ovviamente mi sono fatto sottoscrivere un pezzo di carta...  :Smile:  
A quali altri metodi ti riferisci....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi riferisco a quella che tu hai chiamato "terza strada"   :Wink:  :Wink:    

> il metodo utilizzato l'hanno scelto i clienti. Gli ho esposto tre strade e, alla fine, hanno scelto di non pagare.
> Ovviamente mi sono fatto sottoscrivere un pezzo di carta...  
> A quali altri metodi ti riferisci....

----------


## alexcasy

> Mi riferisco a quella che tu hai chiamato "terza strada"

  volevo chiedervi secondo la vs esperienza oltre quale cifra "conviene" fare ricorso per l'IRAP, tenendo conto di perdite di tempo e costi vari....?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per non meno di 1.000 euro. 
ciao   

> volevo chiedervi secondo la vs esperienza oltre quale cifra "conviene" fare ricorso per l'IRAP, tenendo conto di perdite di tempo e costi vari....?
> grazie

----------


## alexcasy

> Per non meno di 1.000 euro. 
> ciao

  
lo immaginavo....  :Frown: 
però nn è giusto che io debba pagarlo, uff....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Intendevo dire 1.000 euro di importo da rimborsare, non di importo pagato per singolo anno ....  :Smile:    

> lo immaginavo.... 
> però nn è giusto che io debba pagarlo, uff....

----------


## alexcasy

> Intendevo dire 1.000 euro di importo da rimborsare, non di importo pagato per singolo anno ....

  
se capisco bene allora oggi potrei richiedere il rimborso di tutto ci&#242; che da me &#232; stato pagato da quando solo libero professionista (5 anni)?Possibile?

----------


## Tomas

Nel tuo caso (inizio attività) hai la possibilità di applicare i 3 regimi e cioè normale, art. 13 e minimi.
Fare delle previsioni a priori su quello che potrà essere per te il regime + conveniente è difficile anche perchè un regime non va considerato solo per il risparmio fiscale che ti garantisce ma anche per altri aspetti; ad esempio che valore si potrebbe dare al fatto di essere escluso dagli studi?? (la risposta è sicuramente soggettiva).
In ogni caso secondo me iniziando l'attività nel 2008 quello che ti conviene fare è applicare il regime di cui all'art.13. Paghi il 10% (che è una buonissima aliquota) e non applichi la ritenuta d'acconto che negli altri 2 regimi è prevista. In sostanza intanto emetti fattura e incassi tutto... poi a giugno avrai il saldo per intero.
L'altro apsetto da considerare è che quest'anno ti renderai conto di come si svolge la tua attività, di quanto incassi e delle prospettive e dal 01/2009 potrai tranquillamente rivalutare la tua situazione e decidere se passare agli altri due regimi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Hai capito bene !  :Smile:  
Oggi puoi chiedere a rimborso i versamenti irap effettuati non oltre 48 mesi fa.   :Smile:    

> se capisco bene allora oggi potrei richiedere il rimborso di tutto ciò che da me è stato pagato da quando solo libero professionista (5 anni)?Possibile?

----------


## cristinasolinas

salve sono un medico specialista che ha esercitato nei 4 anni precedenti un'attività di sostituzione di medici che lavorano per la asl come libero profesionista rilasciando ricevure per prestazioni occasionali. Ora dovrei aprirmi la partita IVA e vorrei capire se mi è consentito usufruire dei regime agevolato per le nuove attività pur svolgendo in parte la stessa attività di  medico sostituito ( alcuni medici sarebbero gli stessi) alla quale aggiungerei l'attività di perito medico-legale.Attualmente non saprei dire quale sarà la mia attività prevalente!!!. DEVE essere considerata ua prosecuzione dell'attività precedentemente svolta, anche se in maniera occasionale ?? 
GRAZIE

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' prosecuzione di attività precedente. 
Approfitto per dirti che l'incasso dei pagamenti di cui al periodo precedente non poteva essere "supportato" da ricevuta, ma ci voleva la fattura. 
ciao   

> salve sono un medico specialista che ha esercitato nei 4 anni precedenti un'attività di sostituzione di medici che lavorano per la asl come libero profesionista rilasciando ricevure per prestazioni occasionali. Ora dovrei aprirmi la partita IVA e vorrei capire se mi è consentito usufruire dei regime agevolato per le nuove attività pur svolgendo in parte la stessa attività di  medico sostituito ( alcuni medici sarebbero gli stessi) alla quale aggiungerei l'attività di perito medico-legale.Attualmente non saprei dire quale sarà la mia attività prevalente!!!. DEVE essere considerata ua prosecuzione dell'attività precedentemente svolta, anche se in maniera occasionale ?? 
> GRAZIE

----------


## cristinasolinas

grazie  ... quindi non potrei proprio usufruire del regime agevolato ????

----------


## danilo sciuto

> grazie  ... quindi non potrei proprio usufruire del regime agevolato ????

  
Hai letto la mia risposta ??

----------


## vincenzo0

Ciao Danilo 
Tralasciando che il soggetto che pone il quesito avrebbe dovuto emettere fattura, richiedere prima la partita iva, ecc., mi incentrerei sul soggetto che, correttamente o meno, ha lavorato solo occasionalmente, emettendo ricevute per prestazionio occasionali, in tale specifico caso, gli si pu&#242; negare il regime agevolato con l'apertura della partita iva (ufficialmente sarebbe quindi la prima volta).
Che ne pensi ?     

> E' prosecuzione di attivit&#224; precedente. 
> Approfitto per dirti che l'incasso dei pagamenti di cui al periodo precedente non poteva essere "supportato" da ricevuta, ma ci voleva la fattura. 
> ciao

----------


## Contabile

Mi intrufolo anche io nella discussione. 
L'Agenzia con circolare 2001 la n&#176; 7 o la 8 se non erro o ricordo male contempla specificatamente quando si debba intendere prosecuzione di attivit&#224; che limita l'accesso al RFA.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao Danilo 
> Tralasciando che il soggetto che pone il quesito avrebbe dovuto emettere fattura, richiedere prima la partita iva, ecc., mi incentrerei sul soggetto che, correttamente o meno, ha lavorato solo occasionalmente, emettendo ricevute per prestazionio occasionali, in tale specifico caso, gli si può negare il regime agevolato con l'apertura della partita iva (ufficialmente sarebbe quindi la prima volta).
> Che ne pensi ?

  La norma vuole evitare che il regime si applichi nel caso di mera prosecuzione dell'attività precedentemente svolta.
A mio parere, si prescinde dal fatto che la stessa fosse occasionale o abituale.
Di sicuro usufruire dell'art. 13 è una scelta pericolosa. 
ciao e grazie per lo spunto  :Smile:

----------


## cristinasolinas

grazie per la risposta ... che fra parentis era già abbastanza chiara, tuttavia il mio quesito derivava dal fatto che altri colleghi hanno affrontato la stessa situazione senza porsi problemi !!! grazie ancora

----------


## en.77

> ...... e proprio qui sta il punto: che metodo hai usato per non far pagare l'Irap ?

  Ciao Danilo, non mi ero accorta della prosecuzione della conversazione...scusami. 
Allora i metodi usati (e sempre concordati con i clienti) sono simili a quelli di gritta ...poi per&#242; c'&#232; chi di sua sponte non ha voluto che prevedessi neppure il quadro irap ma sono i pi&#249; coraggiosi!(es. agente di commercio). :Embarrassment: 
Ovviamente io non mi permetto di decidere da sola se esentarli o meno....
decidono loro..io li metto al corrente dei rischi e poi loro cominciano a pregare! :Smile:  
Poi ovviamente ho fatto anche richieste di rimborso su importi gi&#224; versati (ma questa &#232; un'altra storia)

----------


## vincenzo0

Io, invece, ritengo che i suoi colleghi non abbiano sbagliato.
A mio avviso, la precedente attività occasionale non può condizionare la succcessiva apertura di partita iva, e, quindi, la scelta del suo regime fiscale agevolato.
In tutto questo, eccezionalmente, mi discosto, oltre che di prassi (ricordiamoci che le circolari non sono legge), anche del parere di altra dottrina, peraltro, in questa sede (forum) espressa.      

> grazie per la risposta ... che fra parentis era già abbastanza chiara, tuttavia il mio quesito derivava dal fatto che altri colleghi hanno affrontato la stessa situazione senza porsi problemi !!! grazie ancora

----------


## cococoVSiva

in realtà le addizionali IRPEF comunali e regionali non dovrebbero essere escluse da entrambi i regimi in quanto sostituite dalle aliquote secche? 
mi sto rendendo conto che molto peso possono avere i costi deducibili nell'uno o nell'altro caso; il principio "per cassa" del regime dei minimi può essere molto conveniente, o no? 
il punto è comunque: quali costi si possono sottrarre dai ricavi nei due casi? (dei contributi previdenziali già si è scritto)     

> Ti devo comunque una risposta ;-)  
> 1) Imponibile, IVA, contributi, ritenuta.
> 2) Iva a debito - iva a credito il 16/03 dell'anno seguente.
> 10% SUL REDDITO (Ricavi-Costi; NON puoi dedurre i versamenti previdenziali)
> 3) 3,9% di (fatturato-9000) *4) Addizionale regionale / comunale.*
> 5) Secondo l'AdE ZERO (hai il tutor).  
> 1) Niente iva, sì contributi, sì ritenuta.
> 2) 20% sul REDDITO (Ricavi - Costi - Versamenti previdenziali).
> 3) Niente.
> ...

----------

